# Feliz dia del albañil



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

We live in a region where this holiday is celebrated in a large way. Rockets have been going off every 15 seconds or so. I should call them pyro-technics rather than rockets. They are canon ball sized. They actually have pick-up trucks full of them. From past experience we know that this will go on well into the night...


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

lat19n said:


> We live in a region where this holiday is celebrated in a large way. Rockets have been going off every 15 seconds or so. I should call them pyro-technics rather than rockets. They are canon ball sized. They actually have pick-up trucks full of them. From past experience we know that this will go on well into the night...


Oh yeah. Same here, seems that half the town works in albañilería, and we're finishing up on an addition to the house and expected to contribute cerveza and food to the event. There's a small bullring in town, and today is one of the few days it's used. Part of the celebration includes riding or playing with the bulls, and every year there are victims of trampling, goring, or just alcohol overdose, but fortunately no fatalities in at least 20 years.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

It's actually Dia de la Santa Cruz, if I am not mistaken. Primero de Mayo is more analogous to Labor Day in the U.S. At least, that is how my wife explained it to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

dwwhiteside said:


> It's actually Dia de la Santa Cruz, if I am not mistaken. Primero de Mayo is more analogous to Labor Day in the U.S. At least, that is how my wife explained it to me.


The first of May is labor day pretty much everywhere in the world except the US.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

dwwhiteside said:


> It's actually Dia de la Santa Cruz, if I am not mistaken. Primero de Mayo is more analogous to Labor Day in the U.S. At least, that is how my wife explained it to me.


(might be mistaken) 

https://www.milenio.com/cultura/por-que-el-dia-de-la-santa-cruz-es-dia-del-albanil


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

First of May is labor Day and Day of the Woman and on that day people in France give each other a little plant called muguet ( lily of the valley) to celebrate spring and as a good luck present. It is also the flower of socialism..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

dwwhiteside said:


> It's actually Dia de la Santa Cruz, if I am not mistaken. Primero de Mayo is more analogous to Labor Day in the U.S. At least, that is how my wife explained it to me.


It’s both Día del Albañil and Día de la Cruz. At least in our town, a cross is erected at construction sites in honour of both. Here are a couple of photos my husband took. We currently have some albañiles working at our place, and my husband had a little celebration for them with food and drink. No bull ring and no one got drunk. 

If you click on the thumbnail, you should be able to see the picture in a larger format (I hope).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> First of May is labor Day and Day of the Woman and on that day people in France give each other a little plant called muguet ( lily of the valley) to celebrate spring and as a good luck present. It is also the flower of socialism..


I love lilies of the valley. Didn't know there was so much symbolism attached to them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> It’s both Día del Albañil and Día de la Cruz. At least in our town, a cross is erected at construction sites in honour of both. Here are a couple of photos my husband took. We currently have some albañiles working at our place, and my husband had a little celebration for them with food and drink. No bull ring and no one got drunk.
> 
> If you click on the thumbnail, you should be able to see the picture in a larger format (I hope).
> 
> ...


Thanks for attaching the pictures to your post. 

My neighborhood (especially my tiny street) has been undergoing drastic gentrification for the last couple of years. That means lots of noise and dust and the loss of many lovely older family homes. I have noticed that at some of the work sites the albañiles erect a small wooden cross, even when it is not May 3. I wonder if there is a saint of the albañiles.


----------

